# DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (green-top)



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

Edit: I added this to my site with other DIYs which can be found here:
http://www.anthonydanna.com/vw/tempsender.htm

The following fault code was causing my CEL to come on. I would clear the code using my VAG-COM but it would come back within a short period of time.
17704 – Error in Mapped Cooling System (usually temp sensor or thermostat)
P1296 – 35-00 - -
I went to the dealer and purchased the updated temperature sender (green-top) for about $13 with a new O-ring ($2)









*OLD -Temperature Sender (Black)*
Part#: J78-919-501C
*NEW/Updated - Temperature Sender (Green)*
Part#: 059-919-501A
*O-Ring*
Part#: N90316802
*Retaining Clip*
Part#: 032-121-142

Tools Needed:
Flat-head screwdriver
*Before beginning this procedure, ensure you allow your engine to completely cool down. The system is pressured and if you remove your temperature sender while it is still hot, coolant will spray out and potentially cause severe burns.*
*WARNING: This procedure was performed on my 2001 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T. I cannot gaurantee this will work on your vehicle. Work at your own risk. It took me about 5-10 minutes to complete this.*

*Step#1:* Remove the upper and lower engine covers to allow easy access of the temperature sender.
*Step #2:* Remove the retaining clip that secures the temperature sender in place. Slide the pick into the small portion of the clip that can be seen. (between the plastic housing and edge of retaining clip). Pull the clip straight out with minimal force.









*Step#3:* With the clip removed pull the temperature sender out. Unplug the 4-pin harness.

















*Step#4:* Plug the new temperature sender (green) into the 4-pin harness.
*Step#5:* Insert the new sender and be sure to press it in firmly.









*Step#6:* Slide the retaining clip and ensure it is securely seated.
*Step#7:* Install the upper and lower engine covers.
That’s it! If you have any questions feel free to contact me via EMAIL, PM, or IM.

_Modified by 1.8TWolfsberg at 1:58 PM 5-27-2007_


_Modified by 1.8TWolfsberg at 2:03 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Props for trying to be helpful.







BUT..........do people really need instructions on how to do this???


----------



## 337drew (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Props for trying to be helpful.







BUT..........do people really need instructions on how to do this???
















You'd be surprised.. This is the vortex you know. Nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (barelyboosting1.8t)*

Dude ya never know








I mainly did this just for the part numbers and "FYI" purposes. A lot of people don't know there is an updated temp sender. It took me 5 minutes to write it up...if it benefits a few people it was all worth it








keep in mind, not everyone knows how to do little stuff like this. And since this part isn't something VW will cover, it may save someone some $$$ from having to go to the dealer to have it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

nice write up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

The more of work write-ups like this you do, the better off guys like me will be. I have some mechanical aptitude, but little experience working on cars. Having a step by step like that gives me the confidence I need to do the job. Each time I do another little task like that, it really adds to my enjoyment of my car as a hobby. Anyone thinking this was just too simple a task to do a walk thru for is just acting snobish.


----------



## Turbonium20V (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TWolfsberg* »_
I went to the dealer and purchased the updated temperature sender (green-top) for about $13
_Modified by 1.8TWolfsberg at 1:49 PM 3-12-2004_

$13 for the coolant sender??














I got mine for $4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Turbonium20V)*

that same lil green thing you got for $4? Did you get a buddy or someone to hook you up with a discount...or maybe employee cost?
O well...at least everything is cool for me now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Props for trying to be helpful.







BUT..........do people really need instructions on how to do this???
















mightb e a simple task but he gets an A for effort


----------



## A1.8T (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (mk4 turbo gti)*

You never know it always helps out to see pictures. I did mine 2 months ago, good write up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## numb401 (Jan 22, 2004)

Good job, I think im gonna pick one up


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (numb401)*

thanks for the props guys....i try to help everyone I can. I have more DIYs in the MKIV DIY page


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Turbonium20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonium20V* »_
$13 for the coolant sender??














I got mine for $4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VW probably jacked the price up when they saw how many of them were being purchased.


----------



## DubAdicted (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (gt2437)*

I just bought one last week, $4.


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (DubAdicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubAdicted* »_I just bought one last week, $4.

ok...so you bought one for $4...and how much did you pay for shipping then...probably added up to be close to $13...
nice write up Ant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (SpooledAWP)*

1 more good 'ol bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLAWLESS (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I did mine a few weeks ago as well. It in fact did improve my gas mileage by about 40 miles per tank, no joke.
I paid $4.03 for mine at a local VW dealer. All three dealers in my area that I called had them in stock at that price.


----------



## jjbraunius (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

very useful - thank you very much!
I had no idea where to locate the sensor in the first place so the pictures definitely helped and not to even mention the money saved...
Keep up the good work, looking forward on HOW-TO change clutch and HOW-TO FIRE YOUR DEALER


_Modified by jjbraunius at 5:28 AM 4-30-2004_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

great write up thanks. 
if i have a 2004, do you think i already have this green top?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a black coolant temp sensor.. 
has this sensor swap ever been related to my type of limp issues in any way? Cuz its cheap enough, I'll try it too. But I kinda want to do one fix at a time, so i can see what really fixes it.


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Props for trying to be helpful.







BUT..........do people really need instructions on how to do this???
















You should do a search. It's surprising how many ppl can't find it... And then you have the few ppl that have actually injured themselves somewhat severely doing the swap.....


----------



## asphalt_guy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_great write up thanks. 
if i have a 2004, do you think i already have this green top?

Bump for a reply on whether 2003 or 2004 sensors need to be replaced? Anyone know whether we need to do this?


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (asphalt_guy)*

Very nice write up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plat1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*

Thanks to this write up, my temp sensor on my 03 jetta will be replaced and stop causing my CEL to go on








Thanks 1.8TWolfsberg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *asphalt_guy* »_
Bump for a reply on whether 2003 or 2004 sensors need to be replaced? Anyone know whether we need to do this?


Another guy above said he replaced his on his 04 because he had the black version. I haven't changed mine yet, but my car was throwing CEL's because of this. Im interested to see if I have the black or green version...


_Modified by Plat1.8T at 8:34 AM 5-10-2004_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i just got my green top, but im not gonna bother installing it unless i have some problems. cuz my cars perfect right now.


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*

the green top didnt help my only-when-its-cold stumbling problem.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Frosty_spl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frosty_spl* »_the green top didnt help my only-when-its-cold stumbling problem.

call the dealer and see if you need an ECU update, i just had mine redone (over my REVO!







) but it supposedly clears up cold start issues


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*

I just got back from the dealer to get a new green-top sensor. ( $9 Canadian for all 3 bits) According to them it's a good idea to replace them anyways. The original black sensors are extremely failure prone and they seem to be replacing them daily. 
By the way.. he knew the part numbers off by heart... I *think* they might have done a few of these by now.


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

*Before beginning this procedure, ensure you allow your engine to completely cool down. The system is pressured and if you remove your temperature sender while it is still hot, coolant will spray out and potentially cause severe burns.*
Had the exact same issue and error on my 2001 W.E. Jetta. If you release the pressure from your coolant reservoir by popping the cap, you don't have to wait for the car to completely cool down. My sensor was changed not 15 minutes after shutting the car off and it didn't spray any coolant at all. Just release the coolant pressure beforehand.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Ive had a question about this job that ive never seen answered straight up. It seems like you dont have to drain any coolant to do this?? Even tho the sensor is in a low spot? Doesnt coolant pour out even if its cold?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

all i can say is to make sure you do NOT open the coolant reseviour, leave it closed then:
1) let the car sit overnight
2) remove holder clip
3) wiggle in a circular motion
4) after it comes out make sure the o-ring came out with it
5) insert new one making sure its fully seated
6) insert retaining clip
7) unplug old one/plug in new one
8) done


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Doesnt coolant pour out even if its cold?


----------



## kfcninjaboy (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*

yeah. It will pour out even if it's cold. .. but.... it won't burn you if it's cold. that's the only point.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

damn.. then i gotta set up a bucket and everything.. and then i gotta worry about possible air pockets.. aw well.. maybe ill only lose a tablespoon if i do it quick.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_Doesnt coolant pour out even if its cold?

not if you do not unscrew the coolant reseviour...
i did this on 2 cars this past weekend, one with the reseviour opened and the other not. I spilled a little bit with the one unscrewed, and none with it closed...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_damn.. then i gotta set up a bucket and everything.. and then i gotta worry about possible air pockets.. aw well.. maybe ill only lose a tablespoon if i do it quick.

It doesnt pour out and you dont have to worry about air.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
not if you do not unscrew the coolant reseviour...
i did this on 2 cars this past weekend, one with the reseviour opened and the other not. I spilled a little bit with the one unscrewed, and none with it closed...

Makes sense.. what cant come in cant come out.


----------



## chelius (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Excelent guide
tnks a lot guy


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (chelius)*

giving this a bump as a few people have contacted me inquiring for pics. I have updated the links so they can be seen again.
Sorry for the inconvenience guys and good luck doing this..it really is cheap, simple, and effective


----------



## TampaGTI (May 24, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I have an 02 gti, is there an easy way of seeing if I already have the green top?
And if I dont, will it help any? Or just if there is a cooling problem?
TIA


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (TampaGTI)*

If you notice the color difference, you may be able to spot this by peeking down in there with a light. I think all 02+ came with this already so you may be ok. If your not having any problems I wouldn't worry to much. I was having some codes thrown so I thought this might help with that and it did.


----------



## 99txturbo (Oct 1, 2004)

My 99 APH engine has the original sensor in it and has never caused any problems or CEL's. When I look at the top of this sensor, it has some green on it, but is mostly black. I guess mine lasting so long is the exception and certainly not the rule.. Does the green top sensor send a different temp signal to the ECU, like cooler temp., warmer temp.?? My car runs and starts great in the cold, no matter how cold it has been with this original sensor and I see no need to replace unless it can add MPG or improve performance. 99txturbo.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

Anyone that orders these might as well order the retaining clip as well. It cost like $0.65 and is well worth it, some of them get fragile adn break when removing them.


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mile High Assassin)*

Bumpity bump - I have an 02 and have started throwing the 17704 code, so this walk thru is great for me. Sure it's simple but seeing where everything is is a huge help! Thx! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Khyron


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Well, my stock one just blew out (have an '03 and assumed it was already green) when it failed (instantly with no warning) it caused me to run way rich and fouled the hell out of my new plugs. 
Blinking cel, wicked hesitation








Fixed in 10 mins... and cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car seems better than ever.
Word to the wise.... don't assume you have a green one unless you are an '04


----------



## nohdowt (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Mine's an '03 and it's also the black one. 
So I picked up a green one today and will install it asap. The possiblity of better gas mileage sounds worth it even though my car's running fine right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (nohdowt)*

thanks for the comments guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*









What is that fliter in the pic..? what is it for. and does it need to be changed? if so how often.. thanks


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1_Slow_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_Slow_Jetta* »_








What is that fliter in the pic..? what is it for. and does it need to be changed? if so how often.. thanks

Its just a filter that goes over the seccondary air pump hose that you have to unplug when you get a CAI (If the CAI doesnt have an area for it to be plugged into, offcourse.) And no, it doesnt ahve to be changed, its not sucking air in, its made to inject air into the intake track to help with cold starts.


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllofurVWRbelong2me* »_Its just a filter that goes over the seccondary air pump hose that you have to unplug when you get a CAI (If the CAI doesnt have an area for it to be plugged into, offcourse.) And no, it doesnt ahve to be changed, its not sucking air in, its made to inject air into the intake track to help with cold starts.

what if mine is dirty... and oil-y?
(and we are talking about the little fliter cone on the left of his hand , right?)


_Modified by 1_Slow_Jetta at 12:21 AM 3-24-2005_


----------



## 1_Slow_Jetta (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1_Slow_Jetta)*

....?


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1_Slow_Jetta)*

Definitely let the engine cool down as long as possible, I only let mine cool down for a little over 2 hours







and got coolant sprayed everywhere. Anywho, Faulker VW here has all three needed parts for much cheaper than listed above. Green Temp Sender $4.28, O-Ring $1.10, and Clip $0.33. The phone number for them is 610-791-4177.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (VacantSkies88)*

doing mine tomorrow


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (JettaGT8V80)*

back from the dead much?


----------



## schnellmitklasse (Aug 28, 2005)

cool


----------



## wahpao (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (schnellmitklasse)*

damn coolant got me!! i'm so stupid sometimes


----------



## jetstarvr6 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (jetstarvr6)*

changed mine today. Took about 8 mins, 5 of which were used to make sure the retaining clip was on properly, and to walk back into the house to grab a paper towel to wipe the 2 mL of coolant off my fingers.


----------



## moburki (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_Doesnt coolant pour out even if its cold?

I had less than a drop come out when I did mine. So no coolant should be lost if you leave the pressure cap on. BTW, I have an '05 and it came with a black top. Seems vw has to use up their parts bin of sh**** black tops, even though they know they are failure prone


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Just a quick question...I've been doing a little bit of reading about this 'GREEN Top', is this strictly for the one 1.8T, or does apply to the 2.0 too? If anyone knows please let me know, thanks in advance!


----------



## DJWaKe (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one*

Is this what would cause my temperature light to beep then blink for about a minute after I start my car up?


----------



## drumoon (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Coolant spray at cold with cap off.*

I did mine a few months ago. I paid about $4 at ECStuning. Got the Blue one actually. $16. Green is $6. Don't know the dif. (anyone?)
I let it cool over night, completely cold engine. I didn't change the O ring, because, alas, it gushed anyway. I think I had the cap OFF though. Doh.
- Drumoon


----------



## seanm1211 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

good write up


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TWolfsberg* »_[
*Before beginning this procedure, ensure you allow your engine to completely cool down. The system is pressured and if you remove your temperature sender while it is still hot, coolant will spray out and potentially cause severe burns.*


Yeah back when they came out with this upgraded sensor there were alot of posts and threads regarding this.
One guy posted who went to the dealership, got into an argument with the service dpt regarding the installation cost...Stormed out into the parking lot to put it in himself...But the car was hot and he got severe burns i=on his face and arms... So yeah this does happen








Talk about eating crow









Oh and the word used to be that you get better fueling cause the black top doesn't function as well even with no cel thrown.


_Modified by slugII at 3:24 PM 5-25-2006_


----------



## crammers (Apr 21, 2005)

def saved me about 40 bucks auto zone wanted 55 for the sensor and went to the local dealer and it was 8 bucks for the o ring clip and sensor this def helped me out had no clue before where this sensor was or even how to go about it thanks for the help let alone that they changed the sensor to a new one i woulda payed 55 bucks for it and got screwed cause it may have malfuntioned again seeing it malfuntioned at 26,000 miles 

again thanks for the help its much appreciated


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (crammers)*

just called VW of Downtown Los Angeles and they quoted me $32.59 for the sensor alone. ECS has it cheap but not when you consider shipping.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Why would a temp sender effect mileage that much? Me and my brother both have 1.8t's, and we have both been working hard trying to figure out how to improve gas mileage.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (groggory)*

more accurate readings tell the ecu what is actually going on and doesn't request extra fuel to cool the motor.
Call any other dealership and see what they say Van Nuys sells them for 12-15 if I remember correctly.


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20AE-2306* »_just called VW of Downtown Los Angeles and they quoted me $32.59 for the sensor alone. ECS has it cheap but not when you consider shipping.

Try Pacific VW in Redondo Beach. Parts guy laughed when I gave him the part #'s. Said he had plenty of sensors, clips & seals in stock; coolant, too. Prices are pretty good, about the same or slightly cheaper then ECS/EIP when you factor in shipping, but you get it right away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboAE2818 (Sep 1, 2006)

thannks very helpfull


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (turboAE2818)*

BUMP for info I need this week!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


----------



## turboAE2818 (Sep 1, 2006)

on my way to pick mine up now, nice write up


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

good stuff


----------



## imthekiller (Apr 18, 2005)

im replying to this just so i wont lose it


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (imthekiller)*

Ordered one this morning......hope to replace the part as soon as it arrives.


----------



## imthekiller (Apr 18, 2005)

Just wondering... does this help anyones cold starts??


----------



## taekwondave (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (imthekiller)*

I don't care how much it will cost to buy this part from autozone. I'm heading there right after work and installing this tomorrow morning to see if it will make a difference. 
iamkiller I will let you know cause Im having the cold start problems with the CEL light


----------



## imthekiller (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (taekwondave)*

autozone has this part??








I called VW today and they said it was $31!?!?!


----------



## ryan_siefring23 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (imthekiller)*

I got them from the stealership for 4.50 + a free o-ring. The place is called bill moraine auto chenter. Go go the VW dealership lookup page and type in zip code 45356 and they will show up. If they want so much at these other places just get it there and pay shipping.


----------



## taekwondave (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (ryan_siefring23)*

well i'll be damned. i pop my hood and take everything apart and I find a green temp sender!
what the **** is wrong with my car starting in the cold???
i'm lost


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (taekwondave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taekwondave* »_well i'll be damned. i pop my hood and take everything apart and I find a green temp sender!
what the **** is wrong with my car starting in the cold???
i'm lost

just because its green doesnt mean its not bad


----------



## taekwondave (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_just because its green doesnt mean its not bad









that is true. I guess I will pick one up tomorrow and swap it out. time to call some dealerships to see if they have any. 
iamkiller, autozone says they have to order them.


----------



## taekwondave (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (taekwondave)*

So randomly over the weekend my CEL disappeared and my car starts fine first thing in the mornings when it's below 30 degrees out















oh well I can live with that!


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (ryan_siefring23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan_siefring23* »_I got them from the stealership for 4.50 + a free o-ring. The place is called bill moraine auto chenter. Go go the VW dealership lookup page and type in zip code 45356 and they will show up. If they want so much at these other places just get it there and pay shipping.










That $4.50 is NOW $28.72 !!!!!!!!!! thieving bastards


----------



## gr33nt0pmasta (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Auto Pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auto Pilot* »_
That $4.50 is NOW $28.72 !!!!!!!!!! thieving bastards
















you just havent talked to the right persoN
vw's cost went up though..so of course retail went up as well
dealer cost went from ~$2.50 to ~$15


_Modified by gr33nt0pmasta at 3:51 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (gr33nt0pmasta)*

Gotta love VW.
I have my replacement.....just trying to find 10 minutes of free time in daylight to replace it. :banghead;


----------



## overheating1.8t (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I have replaced my temp sender with a new one and I did not wait for the engine to cool all the way, the car is now overheating. So I called the dealer and thay said I have an air pocket in the system. I have tried everthing to remove this air pocket with no results. I have also replaced the thermostat and the car has no hot air coming from the heater inside. The dealer told me to remove the air pocker all I have to do is let the engine heat up and the loosen the cap on the overflow tank. This is not working either do you have any ideas.


----------



## Athfar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (gr33nt0pmasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr33nt0pmasta* »_
you just havent talked to the right persoN
vw's cost went up though..so of course retail went up as well
dealer cost went from ~$2.50 to ~$15

_Modified by gr33nt0pmasta at 3:51 PM 11-2-2006_

Yea wthell it's 20 bucks on ECS now... STUPID.


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Athfar)*

I just paid 30 a the dealer ... wtf is up with the price of the sensor going up?
Also ... make sure your car is cool when doing this. I didn't release pressure on the system before pulling my sensor out and coolant went everywhere ... no burns, just surprised me a bit.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (lerak2598)*

Neither my '03 20th nor my friend's '05 GLI had a green top.
We just replaced my friends, the green sensor was $42 + like $2 for an o-ring.


----------



## ajaundoo (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Sorry for being somewhat naive but I have no clue about cars except for putting gas into it and getting my regular 3000 mile oil changes. 

Anyhow I went to the VW Dealership the other day and they were going to charge me $400.00 to have a Coolant Temperature Sensor installed. Question, how much does a Coolant Temperature cost and based on your description of installing it, is it that easy to install myself or with someone who is mechanically savvy? 

Also what is the difference between a Temperature Sendor (as you described in your very detailed pictures) and a Temperature Sensor or was that a typo.

I look forward to your response. 

Respectfully,

Mechanically inept


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Turbonium20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonium20V* »_
$13 for the coolant sender??














I got mine for $4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Stop complaining...I paid the equivalent of $162US @ my local dealer.Its amazing what changing this silly sensor does...
For reference:
* Poor gas mileage
* constant eratic RPM
* Engine would not start on the first crank


----------



## soma (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I brought my Jetta to Stholman's in VA for the n4 break light recall and asked them to take a look. 
They wanted to charge $94 for the look !!!!







(talked them out of that)
$64 for sensor!!!! and $100 for install!!!
What a crock! Where can I get one of those sensors my self?


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (soma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soma* »_I brought my Jetta to Stholman's in VA for the n4 break light recall and asked them to take a look. 
They wanted to charge $94 for the look !!!!







(talked them out of that)
$64 for sensor!!!! and $100 for install!!!
What a crock! Where can I get one of those sensors my self? 

Call me fool! I know some local greentop pimps


----------



## UTjason78 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I changed my coolant temperature sensor with the new updated green sensor over the weekend because of the check engine light and same error code. However, when removing the 4-pin connector from the old sensor, the plastic snap on the connector broke off, so the wire connecting to the new sensor will not stay connected. 
Does anyone know how easy it is to fix the connector? 
Does the whole wiring harness need to be replaced?
Thanks! (Luckily the car still runs)


----------



## passat2002_1.8t (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (placenta)*

I have a 2002 passat 1.8t. I removed the engine cover and was not able to find the coolant temp sender. I expect it is near the back of the engine. can someone tell me where it is exactly?


----------



## TurboLover03 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Stop complaining...I paid the equivalent of $162US @ my local dealer.Its amazing what changing this silly sensor does...
For reference:
* Poor gas mileage
* constant eratic RPM
* Engine would not start on the first crank









True, I can't compete with that either.
But g'damnit, knowing people paid 4 bucks for this thing and now talking to my dealer just 5 minutes ago, they said the green top is 28$ and the o-ring is 4 DOLLARS















going to look up cost and shipping prices online from ECS Tuning and other places to see if I can find a better price. After shipping it is probably not even worth ordering online. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (passat2002_1.8t)*

These golf/jetta guys have it easy.
On a passat, it is between the firewall and the valve cover, to the right of the combi-valve. It's easiest if you remove the breather hose and disconnect the coil-pack harness and pull it out of the way.
Oh yeah, have really small hands.
Search at passatworld.com for more info

Mike


----------



## vivithemage (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (woodardhsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodardhsd* »_These golf/jetta guys have it easy.
On a passat, it is between the firewall and the valve cover, to the right of the combi-valve. It's easiest if you remove the breather hose and disconnect the coil-pack harness and pull it out of the way.
Oh yeah, have really small hands.
Search at passatworld.com for more info

Mike

paid 36$ at my local dealer for o ring and green top. he even told me they sell em like crazy!


----------



## The J (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (vivithemage)*

Just did this tonight...
Autozone pulled a P3081: Engine Temperature Too Low
Explanation: Engine low on coolant - Check coolant level
Probable causes:
1. Failed thermostat
2. Poor electrical connection at ECT
3. Failed ECT
With that, I searched and found this DIY... here's my experience:
The new sensor cost $26 from the dealer. Retaining clip cost $0.95 and the seal was $1.60. Grand total of $28.50.
The install went smooth... parked the car, raised the hood, took off the engine covers, and walked away for 2 hours. When I got back to the car, engine was still warm but not hot. I wrapped a wad of paper towels around the base of the sensor, put on a pair of gloves, and held a piece of cardboard right over the sensor just in case it decided to spray coolant all over the place. 
I slowly pried at the retaining clip by inserting a small slotted screwdriver between the sensor housing and the clip and inched it out. Then I pulled the sensor and it came right out, a little coolant came with it that went right into the paper towels, and that was basically it. 
The rest was straight forward:
Disconnect old sensor, connect new sensor, slide on o-ring, clean area around the female end that the sensor plugs into, and put the sensor back in. Then, slide retaining clip back into its slot carefully. It will snap into place once it's on. Start the car and look for leaks. I found none, so I put on the engine covers, and took the car for a spin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: CEL was still on, so I reset the ECU by disconnecting the negative battery cable. No more CEL!
Thanks to the OP for this DIY! Very helpful!


_Modified by The J at 7:11 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (The J)*

I cannot believe how the price for this part has gone up. VW should be giving these damn things away in exchanges for the old ones http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thanks everyone for the nice comments I have received about this thread. I've gotten a good amount of email and IMs since I put this up from those who thought it was helpful/ Always glad to help out and contribute what I can on the tex


----------



## SLVRGTIVR6 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I just called a few dealerships, and the price was $38 and $35 for the green top sensor. 
I also called my local german auto repair and they want $20 for the snesor and another $1 for the o-ring. I asked why the price went up form the $4 that they used to cost. He said that VW saw that people were buying these up and decided to increase the price to make more money. Nice one, VW.
I did however just run across a site that said that they have increased in price because of the cost of copper. That makes a lot more sense to me. 
Why does my crap always have to break when it costs more to fix?!


----------



## djob (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Thanks for the great write-up!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## lsmag (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Will this correct the flashing of my coolant temp light? 
I have a 2002 1.8T GLS Jetta. My coolant temp light flashes until the temp reaches 190F then i shut off the engine and restart and it goes away. Help this is very annoying.


----------



## asharp27 (Aug 5, 2006)

thinking about doing this, 02 jetta but my engine temp on my dash sits at 0, HELP!


----------



## BnyJmpr (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (asharp27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asharp27* »_thinking about doing this, 02 jetta but my engine temp on my dash sits at 0, HELP!


For <$20 it's worth it. Just did it to my 2002 GTI.


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

ummm this is weird guys, i just checked mine after checking the DIY (good write up by the way) and my Engine temp sensor is blue........??????? ummmm yeah, any thoughts guys? i drive a 1999.5 Auto Jetta, 2.0L
any thoughts would be great


----------



## nisnklr (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

marked


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (nisnklr)*

what? i don't get it?


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

does anyone know any reason why my sensor is light blue in color?? is it cause i have a 2.0L? if some one can let me know that would be awesome.
thanks again


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

i dont care what people say, you are the MAN for making this write up!


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *lsmag* »_Will this correct the flashing of my coolant temp light? 
I have a 2002 1.8T GLS Jetta. My coolant temp light flashes until the temp reaches 190F then i shut off the engine and restart and it goes away. Help this is very annoying.

if you still have this problem, changing the cap for your coolant reservoir will probably fix it. as the car gets older the cap loses it's ability to hold in the pressure - it is a pressurized system


----------



## tazndevil (Aug 10, 2007)

So i attempted to do this DIY and split coolant all over the ground, i lost the O ring, and i need more coolant now. My question would be what kind of coolant would i need to get or does it really matter for a 2002 2.0 golf, and does it matter which o ring i get. Do i have to worry about air in the line and i was reading something on here about getting phosphate free coolant. ??? i have no idea. 
1.What type of coolant.
2. What type of O ring. part # possibly
3. Worry about Air in the Line
4. Phosphate Free coolant? 
no VW dealer for about 150km can i picked this up at a parts store if im specific on what i ask for?
Thanks a bunch


----------



## tazndevil (Aug 10, 2007)

is this wrong forum, im still too new 1.8t engine forum yikes sorry


----------



## lsmag (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (foshizzlemynizzle)*

Thanks Foshizzle I will try that!


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

I have an 05 GLI and pulled my engine covers off for painting. I decided to check the coolant temp sender and much to my surprise I had a black one!
I stopped at the dealership today and picked up the green-top sender ($25.87), o-ring ($1.18), and retaining clip just in case ($0.38). When I walked in there were two already sitting on the counter that someone was on their way to pick up. There was also a bin of these right under the parts counter. I'm guessing they sell quite a few of these!


----------



## MPA (Mar 17, 2004)

FWIW Mine just died and AutoZone's part is only $6 and has a 1 yr warranty


----------



## handed (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (MPA)*

My temp gauge in my cluster is sporadic, sometimes working and other times is it not reading at all
Will changing this sender fix the problem?
thks


----------



## phastman (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (handed)*

My wife just took her 2001 Jetta 1.8T into the dealer and they quoted $900 for "thermostat sticking. Engine coolant temp sensor out of range and corroding the connecting wire." Do you think just replacing the coolant temp sensor will fix this or will I need to replace some wiring also? I can't imagine the stealership would try to charge $900 just for replacing the sensor.


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

<I have a 2002 1.8T GLS Jetta. My coolant temp light flashes until the temp reaches 190F then i shut off the engine and restart and it goes away. Help this is very annoying.>

Did you ever fix the problem? My '03 GTI is doing the same thing. I still have to check to see if I have a green sensor or a black one, but it sounds like a good place to start. ECS is selling them for $20. Anyone found one cheaper recently?

_Modified by Stukadriver at 10:28 AM 11-29-2007_


_Modified by Stukadriver at 10:31 AM 11-29-2007_


----------



## lsmag (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Stukadriver)*

No its still doing it , I have replaced the sensor with one that i bought at Autozone. I still haven't changed the the expansion tank cap though.
I have changed the expansion/coolant tank cap with a new OEM one and it still flashes. One thing I noticed when I changed the cap while the engine was warm and depressurized the tank the light did not come on. When I started the car the temp was between 0 and 190. 
Help anyone!! I know I'm not the only one with this problem.


_Modified by lsmag at 6:20 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

My temp light usually came on a few seconds after a cold start and stayed on, but if I started it when warm or just restarted it after warming up, I didn't get the light. I changed the sensor (it was a green one) today with the Autozone sensor. So far, so good, but I have to give it a day or two to be sure...


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Stukadriver)*

I also noticed that the wire from the sensor was a little loose at the other end. I don't know if it was enough to be a problem, but it clicked when I pushed the connection together.


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Stukadriver)*

Disregard. The same problem happened again when I started it cold. 
Grrrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## lsmag (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Stukadriver)*

Mine has the exact symptom's that your VW has. I bought an OEM expansion/coolant tank cap @ VW for $8.00 it worked for a little bit. When I replaced the cap the engine has been cooling for about an hour or two. The tank depressurized and the light didnt come back on, until the next morning.
Anybody help, I'd hate to take it to the dealers!


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

I might try replacing the coolant tank itself, which includes the quantity sensor. That's about the only other cause for that light to come on that I can think of.


----------



## lsmag (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Stukadriver)*

Stuckadriver,
That was my next option, $19 oem @ VW dealer.


----------



## TaVW8803 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Wow, that was too easy. I'm not car smart, I can put in stereo and speakers but I avoid under the hood. This sounded easy enough for me to try, the hardest part was figuring out how to remove the harness. I didn't remove the engine cover on my 03 Jetta and had no issues getting to the sensor. It only took me 5 minutes and I was really nervous that it went too easy. Thanks for the pictures that definitely boosted my confidence in doing the job. I look forward to the opportunity to do more under the hood of my car with great posts like this one.


----------



## 87Rocco (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for this post. I have the same problem with my 03 Jetta 1.8T. Dealer wanted to charge me $450 to replace the thermostat, sensor, etc. I don't think I need a new thermo. The car runs fine, takes about 10 minutes of driving to heat up to 190 and never goes above. So I think it's just the sensor.
My temp light started blinking last week, but only when I'd first start up the car. If I shut it off and started it again it was fine. Since yesterday it started doing it in the morning and also in the evening when I'm leaving work. I have to drive it for a few minutes and then shut off the engine and restart for the blinking to stop.
I'm going to call around the dealers tomorrow and see if I can get a good price on the sensor, o-ring, and retaining clip. I'll post my results.
FYI, I was also having the same problem with the car misfiring on cold mornings. That was a different issue. I don't know the code as the dealer didn't tell me, but they did a "software update" to correct "cold start misfires." Cost me $130, but it did the trick and I haven't had any problems since.

Thanks!!


_Modified by 87Rocco at 4:37 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## staindrop (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I think code 17664 applies to the sensor being faulty too. On the diesel engine it is between the bulkhead and enging block on the drivers side and the clip must be pulled down to take out the sensor


----------



## dlight88 (Jan 6, 2008)

good write up I just got my gti this week so it's nice to see someone break down the simple stuff to the newbs out there thanks again


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

Well, I had my mechanic take a look at it, and he found that the auxiliary water pump (yes, it has that) was leaking some coolant. The part is on order, so I don't know whether that was the real problem or the overflow tank sensor is faulty. Any luck with yours, Ismag?


----------



## 87Rocco (Oct 23, 2002)

Here's my report. I changed out my coolant temp sensor the weekend before last. I let the car sit overnight, then the next morning I disconnected the negative terminal on the battery (to reset the CEL) and swapped out the sensor. I put everything back together and started her up. The CEL light was gone, but the temp light was still blinking. So then I looked at the coolant level. It didn't appear to be low, but I added some anyway.
After adding the coolant, the light continued to blink, but not as often and for not as long. I.E. It would only blink first thing in the morning, and if I shut off the engine and restarted it, the blinking would stop.
However, now a week has passed and I'm back to square one. The CEL light is back, and the blinking continues until the car has been driven for several minutes. It also happens more than once a day now, not just in the morning.
I'll check the coolant level again, but I suspect the tank is still full. Which means I'll probably have to swap out the tank and/or tank sensor. Thanks for keeping this thread going, I'll be interested to hear what others find out.


----------



## lsmag (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Stukadriver)*

Stuckadriver, No changes...been avoiding going to a mech to take a look at the problem. I havent replaced the expansion/coolant tank yet. I dont know if that will help at all. Keep me/us upto date if that resolves the friggen blinking light.


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

It turns out the coolant was low enough to cause the light to come on. I guess it was still warm enough when I checked it to appear to be at the normal level. After 5 years, it was due for a change. Anyway, the aux. water pump was leaking, corroded, and unplugged - not sure if it came that way from Wolfsburg or it just came loose. $246.68 later, the blinking light is gone!
In an unrelated problem (I think) the engine ran rough for a minute this morning and the CEL light came on! This has happened before, and it went away for no apparent reason.


----------



## lsmag (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Stukadriver)*

Nice to hear...I guess?!? I wonder if thats the same thing thats going on with everyone else's jetta and if its only the jetta that has this problem. Ive looked online and its not a cheap part like the sensor. I dont think anyone else has reported that to be the cause of the flashing temp sensor?
Well congratulations on getting that fixed soon mine will be gone too. Thanks for the heads up on the aux pump!!!
Leo


_Modified by lsmag at 8:55 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## Stukadriver (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (lsmag)*

Yeah, it was an expensive fix, but it had to be done since there really was a coolant leak. 
The engine only ran rough that one time the other day. I'm hoping it was just a little water in the fuel or something like that.


----------



## mattaudath (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

my engine was giving me the same error message, and i took your advise and change the temperature sender the light came off and for about 38 hours and now the other day. the light came back on again. i check the pcv valve and its dry and i blew through the hole and everything, that does not seem to be the problem. someone told me that i should change my O2 sensor and i was just wondering if anyone know what could be the problem and also if anyone had that issue. p.s. i have a 02 jetta 1.8t


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Just an addition to this very fine diy
The little black circlip is plastic; easy to break and easy to lose as magnets are no help in this tight spot. Make sure the new sensor is fitted in properly so the clip can slide in without too much pressure. Otherwise you might break it.


----------



## irish1967 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (mattaudath)*

Question guys:
The car was running very rough and when analyzed, kicked out a 1296 which said something about coolant...so it made sense that it was the temperature sender. Before replacing it, the car started running great again. I just replaced the part this past weekend (great write up btw and thank you), cleared the fault and now the check engine light is back...and the temperature gauge is totally sporatic..it never gets to 190 but the car is running great...HELP !!


----------



## Euronymous Prime (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

yeah, this one's a pretty easy one, but a DIY post is great for just about anything.
I did not get a replacement clip because I was advised that you only need one if you lose it while taking it off (and yeah it could break too)
So I just grabbed needle nose pliers to hold on to the clip w/ one hand while using a flat head screwdriver to pry the clip out. That way I knew it wasn't just going to fly off and get lost somewhere.


----------



## titleist (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Just used your DIY. It was very helpful. Took about 5 minutes once I was able to locate!! 
Sold the 1.8T last thing I'll be doing to this 04 jetta. purchased an old brick 90 240 sedan. The thing handles like a flippin lincoln town car. Hopefully not for long.
Thanks again!!!







:


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (placenta)*

tstats cause this problem also , usually the sensor is the most popular fix for that code but i have had some that needed the stat changed


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

its sad to see the 1st page from 2004, CTS's were $4-$6. i just ordered one and couldnt find it cheaper than $14 (germanautoparts.com). ECS want's something like $26?


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeaEightySix (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (irish1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irish1967* »_Question guys:
The car was running very rough and when analyzed, kicked out a 1296 which said something about coolant...so it made sense that it was the temperature sender. Before replacing it, the car started running great again. I just replaced the part this past weekend (great write up btw and thank you), cleared the fault and now the check engine light is back...and the temperature gauge is totally sporatic..it never gets to 190 but the car is running great...HELP !!
 i have the same problem with my temp gauge acting really crazy. sometimes it doesnt even hit 190 and thats after driving for a good bit. other times it will hit 190 and then drop a little bit. i just ordered my second green top coolant temp sensor to see if this is the problem, i'll let you know


----------



## zing512 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (MAGAT18T)*

Just did the 3 min install. only 7$ at the local autozone. Good Deal!


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

funny story I am looking to do this now so I called the stealership and now they wanted $55 so called up advance auto parts total cost $8.43 if you want them to get you one and ship pm me for the phone # or just search google for auto parts oconomowoc it will be the first one. IF you are wondering, its pronounced how it looks.


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (ruetzal)*

Just got one, I'm planning to do it this weekend.
Can I disconnect the cable first before I do everything else? Seems like easier working without the cable attached to the sensor. 
Excellent write-up with pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gwrmarines (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (MAGAT18T)*

I just noticed my temp gauge drop all the way down i was like she cant be running that cold lol then shot back to 190.
Looks like imma go to autozone tomorrow.


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Gwrmarines)*

Just changed it yesterday.
No spills at all, although I already prep everything.








One thing I did that I think might help: I opened the coolant cap to release pressure the night before and closed it tight. Overnight, I think it creates more vacuum in the system.
Now the gauge is back at normal. Raising up slowly and stays around 190.


----------



## Gwrmarines (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (pinteraje)*

Just called autozone they got one for $6.99 MUAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## rumpinho (Apr 14, 2008)

just went online, they have one made by duralast and one made by wells. Main difference between them, and are these considered oem parts?


----------



## jony14511 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

HELP
Hey guys i have the Greentop already in mine 
but the gauge keeps dropping all the way down when the car is already warmed up ?
Lately most of the time its all the way down ... rarely it goes back to the middle ...
What can it be then ?


----------



## nyakavt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys,
Anybody know the o-ring diameter and thickness? The autozone has the part for $7, but they don't carry the exact o-ring...Can I reuse?


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

have to give you props ... hasnt been a good dyi on here for awhile 
easy mod , this should help the second guesser on if she should do it 
big bump and should b stickied in diy


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

so from process of elimination I have decided I have a bad thermal switch. My question is, will a bad thermal switch throw the ever condemning P2181 code?
events...
fans run when turning on a/c
jumping the red to the red/white wire fans run
jumping the red to the red/yellow wire fans run
both upper and lower hoses into the radiator are hot
i have the green top sensor


----------



## drpc2010 (Dec 3, 2007)

Picked it up at Autozone in Baton Rouge.... 6.99 and it came with an o-ring. Ill do it tomorrow, hope I dont break the clip.... otherwise its another VW part held together with duct tape or liquid nails!
Duralast
Part number
SU5404 
also a 2 year warranty.. and its green http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
UPDATE: DONT BUY THIS PART!! The connector is not correct!









_Modified by drpc2010 at 9:25 PM 6-9-2008_

_Modified by drpc2010 at 9:25 PM 6-9-2008_

_Modified by drpc2010 at 7:56 PM 6-10-2008_

_Modified by drpc2010 at 7:57 PM 6-10-2008_


_Modified by drpc2010 at 7:58 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## drpc2010 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Gwrmarines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gwrmarines* »_Just called autozone they got one for $6.99 MUAHAHAHAHAH!!!

Did it fit?


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (drpc2010)*

Dealer near Albany NY wants a bit over $30 for it.


----------



## 3dimensional (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (zak)*

Hi folks!
Sorry for english!
I have changeg the CTS and everthing is ok, but the temp. showed in vagcom is apparently different than the gauge temp.
See below:
vag 50c > gauge min.
vag 60c > gauge 65c
vag 70c > gauge 80c
vag 80c > gauge 90c
vag 90c > gauge 90c
vag 105c (fan on) > gauge 90c
vag 98c (fan off) > gauge 90c
Is this normal?
Do i have to reset or apply "basic settings" in instrument cluster?
Thanks for all.


----------



## J377ARiD3R23 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

great write up.. imma change mah sen tomolo. ill let yall all know how it goes. thanks alot guuys.


----------



## bluetieman (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (ajaundoo)*

Could someone please reply to this post, "also what is the difference between a Temperature Sendor (as you described in your very detailed pictures) and a Temperature Sensor or was that a typo," i.e. is this the appropriate thread for replacement for engine coolant temperature sensors....precision is necessary on my end: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11376
Thanks!


----------



## bluetieman (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (bluetieman)*

Can someone please reply, is this the right thread for engine coolant temperature sensor replacement (the word "sender" is causing me some apprehension). Thank you in advance.


----------



## bluetieman (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

1.8TWolfsberg:
Thank you very much for the following DIY: http://forumsvwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1287042. I have a 2003 Jetta that look exactly like the one in your DIY with respect to the sender location. I followed everything religiously; however, I am having a hard time reinserting the retaining clip. There are two slits on either end of the female end (where the sender nipple and O-ring goes into) where the clip should apparently be going into to secure the sender; however, that is not going over to well. I tried to secure the sender with the retaining clip in the space over the female end and the harness (i.e., I placed the clip on the bare sender itself, without it really overlapping any car part that could clamp down the sender)...this did not work and the sender flew out, spilling fluid all over the car (hopefully w/o damage). I remember the retainer gliding out easily when initially taking it out, and this felt like a natural, secure position for holding the sender in place...help!
P.S. The O-ring goes onto the nipple end of the sender and into the female end first, right and not over the other end of the sender?
P.P.S. Any thoughts on replacing the spilt coolant…I drove about a mile before the sender popped and then a mile back home. Lots of spillage and smoke from the fluid gushing on the hot engine.


----------



## MNGolfer (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (bluetieman)*

I just performed this over the weekend, great DIY even though it's simple, I was not previously aware of the temp sensor problems and feel it will be best for my engine in the long run to always be reading the actual temp. I had been having problems with temp gauge suddenly dropping to zero. 
In response to above...I think I had to hold the temp sensor firmly downward into position while sliding the retainer clip in. Not sure if that helps.
Since the sender is in a middle-height position on the engine, you could potentially lose a lot of coolant!!!! I would not recommend driving with an open coolant loop. To get by you can place the old sensor in place w/clip just to keep the coolant loop sealed until you can address the problem with your new sensor. I feel like if you might have to hold the new sensor down firmly into position then feed the clip through the slotted openings.
Before anymore driving refill with new coolant and distilled water blend (or just distilled if an emergency)....this will only help if you have the old or new sensor properly installed so any new coolant won't leak all over.
Oring on the sensor should be on the nipple side as shown in the pics at the start of this thread.



_Modified by MNGolfer at 8:22 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## energie (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (MNGolfer)*

sorry for my stupid question, but does anyone know if this same fix will work for my 2001 Cabrio? I haven't been able to find any information on my car , and my temperate sensor is always pegged to the the left


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

thnks


----------



## QuietFlight72 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TWolfsberg* »_Dude ya never know








I mainly did this just for the part numbers and "FYI" purposes. A lot of people don't know there is an updated temp sender. It took me 5 minutes to write it up...if it benefits a few people it was all worth it








keep in mind, not everyone knows how to do little stuff like this. And since this part isn't something VW will cover, it may save someone some $$$ from having to go to the dealer to have it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it helped me.thanks.


----------



## dvollman (Aug 18, 2008)

Just did mine on a 99 Passat. For some reason, I had the blue top, not the black or green. Picked it up for about $25 at NAPA.
Literally took 3 minutes to do, didn't spill any coolant on a stone cold engine.


----------



## ceberv (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a very good write up!! Because of this forum I was able to save a lot of money from going to the dealer and I feel I should return the favor by sharing my experience. By the way I have a 2002 VW Jetta GLS 2.0 engine. Around two weeks ago when weather started to become cold here in Florida, my temp gauge started to remain at 0 degrees until around 10-15minutes on the freeway and sometimes goes all the way to half of the gauge then goes right back to zero. I knew that coolant sensor was bad because had similar problem with my Accord before. After few searches on the internet, I found this forum and this thread. Saw the pictures and procedures on replacing the sensor. Thought it was hard but amazingly I only had to use a small screw driver to unplug the wire from the sensor. Tried calling the VW dealer and quoted me $34 plus tax for sensor,o-ring and clip but when I tried searching the part from Auto Zone site it was only $6.99!!! Imagine how much money I've saved from this forum..
Thanks VORTEX!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by ceberv at 7:14 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## scrappy62 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (ceberv)*

I just pulled code P2181. Temp gauge in cluster appears to be working fine. Should I attempt this DIY on my 03' 20th Anniversary GTI, or do you think it's the Thermostat? Is the temp sensor part # the same for my car as in the first post?
Thank you Mike


----------



## scrappy62 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (scrappy62)*

How much does a shop usually charge for a new t-stat parts +labor?


----------



## sph1978 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re:*

i had to pay $90 for them to do the diagnostic to see why i had a CEL, which was the coolant temp sensor. The part was $20, and a half hour of labor with shop charges was another $50.
Now 2 months later the CEL is on again which is why googled my way to this very helpful forum. Now i get to go talk to the shop this week and make sure they replaced it with a green one. If they try to charge me, i'm justing buying the part myself and replacing it.
I have have to look into the coolant tank cap issue to because im getting the annoying blinking temp light problem i've seen others respond with.



_Modified by sph1978 at 10:21 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## bsdaemon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Props for trying to be helpful.







BUT..........do people really need instructions on how to do this???
















Yes. People who have never done such a thing or would even know what the darn thing looked like certainly benefit from a post like this. How else would know how to do it without having somebody show them one way or another (forums, books, in person, etc)
Maybe YOU know how to do it already, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who AREN'T mechanically savvy who would like to do some of the easier DIY repairs on their car.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (bsdaemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsdaemon* »_

Maybe YOU know how to do it already, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who AREN'T mechanically savvy who would like to do some of the easier DIY repairs on their car. 

X2 I am one of those people. I am not an idiot but I did need a big brother guidence tutorial. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

any one notice that with a new sensor the temp gauge takes way longer to go up... at least mine does now with a new green top the old green top was super quick


----------



## silvervwgti2002 (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

what happens if you break the plastic part that clips on to the sensor? oh noooo? will it pop out? also notice a cracked hose on the intake manifold


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrappy62 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (AustinVaughan)*

Do I have to get under the car to do this? Is there a pic of where this is located on a 2003 model?


----------



## huntjump (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (scrappy62)*

I replaced mine today. Wow they sure have raised prices on that sensor! I paid $35!!!! + $3 for the stupid rubber o-ring. 
Ridiculous, but it saved me $114+ parts+ labor if i had to do it at the dealer, and it saved me $100ish from a 3rd party vw mechanic.

Scrappy, you do not need to get under your hood, unless you want to drain your coolant first. This tutorial breaks it down pretty well. 
The sensor is just to the left of the airbox


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TWolfsberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TWolfsberg* »_thanks for the props guys....i try to help everyone I can. I have more DIYs in the MKIV DIY page

Nice job, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JunkelSplitsy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Woah, maybe inflation has hit harder than I thought since this was originally posted - my loc`al VW dealer (Prestige VW in Turnersville, NJ) wants 48 bucks for the sender and 2.50 for the o ring. I guess since I have the internets I will be getting it cheaper eh? If only there was tube technology and I could have it instantly for the 14 dollar price... Of course there would be a lot of tubes.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (JunkelSplitsy)*

I got the green top way back for around 5-8. Prices have changed so much in the past years.


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Imola Yellow GTi)*

You guys are paying way to much for this I just got my from germanautoparts.com shipped for $20 bucks. Plus this is a super easy job I would never pay someone for a 1 min. job!
http://www.germanautoparts.com...81/11 



_Modified by Fastvolks at 11:05 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## huntjump (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Fastvolks)*

I would have had i watned to wait, but i just went to the vw dealer for convenience. i will definitely AVOID THE DEALER if i have the time to order the part.
I agree, this is a 2 second fix and has significantly improved my gas mileage


----------



## Foxtrot 3 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (huntjump)*

This was a very helpful DIY for me. 
The only thing I would add is to buy an extra plastic "thingy" that keeps the #%)!$ sensor in place. When I tried to put mine back in tonight, the thing broke.








Now the car is Tango Uniform until I can get to the dealer in the AM. Hopefully they have like 12 in stock, cause I am buying all of them. I need a


----------



## GTIfun (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Foxtrot 3)*

are people still getting the sensors for less that $10 at dealerships? because the two dealers near me want $32 and $35 without the orings or clips...
and i'm getting one for each of my cars, so even with shipping it's gonna be cheaper to go through ecs!


_Modified by GTIfun at 8:12 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## huntjump (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (GTIfun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIfun* »_are people still getting the sensors for less that $10 at dealerships? because the two dealers near me want $32 and $35 without the orings or clips...
and i'm getting one for each of my cars, so even with shipping it's gonna be cheaper to go through ecs!

_Modified by GTIfun at 8:12 PM 3-20-2009_

Dont buy from the dealer if you can wait. They jacked the price up bad all over


----------



## swissdietcoke (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (huntjump)*

Morning guys, thought i'd add my two cents to this four year old thread..
I replaced mine on a 2001 Jetta 2.0 this morning. Mine was throwing both a P1296 (Coolant Temp Sensor Faulty) and a P1255 (Coolant Temp Sensor, short to ground). Also was running like crap when it was cold (bucking and very grumbly through 3k rpm for the first few minutes. Called up Autozone and bought the new part for $6.99 (Duralast).
The car was stone cold when I started to work on it, and I did not loosen the reservoir cap. It dribbled maybe a tablespoon of coolant. However, I, like so many others, shattered my 8 year old retaining clip. Waited until the morning so I could hit up the dealer for the $.65 clip, of which he had a stack sitting on the counter. 
I reused the old o-ring, probably a bad idea...but I had a hell of a time getting the sensor in far enough to get the clip on. The old o-ring was very old, cold, and rigid, which made it pretty inflexible, which made it hard to get the sensor to seat correctly. I took the o-ring out, and warmed it up in my hands, put it back in, and the retainer clip slid right on, without a problem.
Suggestions: Make sure your engine is cold cold (like, overnight cold) and you dont have to mess with draining coolant. Also, make sure you get a new o-ring and a new retaining clip, which most have mentioned you can obtain from the dealership for under $4 in addition to the sensor. 
My sensor was a green top, but had vw/audi writing on it. I recently blew a water pump, so I'm thinking that I cooked this sensor. Oh well, $8 later and I'm all set, and vag-com is clear.
Question: Assuming this has fixed my cold start issue of rough idle, crummy accel, etc, could this be the cause for P0300 codes (cylinder misfire) to fire off as well? When I checked my vdub with vag-com I had 5 codes, the p1255, p1296, p0300, p0302, and p0131 (O2 Sensor Bank1 low volt). I'm thinking if the car was running too rich, it would trip up all of those sensors, including the O2 before the cat.. What do you guys think?


_Modified by swissdietcoke at 6:45 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## 01Golf (Sep 30, 2008)

I just scanned my 2001 Golfs codes & got a P0118 -engine coolant temp high input. Would this be a bad coolant temp sensor as well?


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

Those autozone sensors fail pretty often! Ive been through 3 in the last 6 months. This last time i went to VW and the parts guy hooked me up with a new CTS for $22


----------



## 01Golf (Sep 30, 2008)

I got my Coolant temp sensor today from the VW dealer. I paid 29.00 for the sensor, rubber O ring & clip. I hope it solves my P0118 code.


----------



## scottd1975 (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks for the DIY.


_Modified by scottd1975 at 12:21 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## Inferno69 (Jun 25, 2008)

Would this likely fix my temperature gauge not working?


----------



## GTIfun (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Inferno69)*

all three parts are only 21.47 plus shipping at 1stvwparts.com


----------



## garagebornvws (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (GTIfun)*

Got mine for $7.50 at local parts store. Nice write up. I was so stupid that when I took the old sensor out, I didn't see the old rubber seal ring. So I got the new sensor without the ring.... took me a while to figure out why it wasn't on right. Finally found out, and went back to the parts store to get the old ring. Now everything works. The symptom of a bad sensor was the gauge wasn't reading.


----------



## alanisrox69 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

My mom's 2000 Cabrio 2.0l threw the P1296 code the other day. Started off that the car wouldn't start for about 5 mins after going to the grocery store. Then it started and the CEL was on. I pulled the code and P1296.
I quick looked in her engine bay and didn't immediately see where the CTS would be. I replaced it on my 2001 Golf 1.8t so I knew generally where it should be and what it should look like, but I guess I missed it.
Does this CTS apply to her 2000 Cabrio 2.0l? If so, where does it go? If not, what could the P1296 mean on her car?
Thanks!
-Derek-


----------



## alanisrox69 (Jul 2, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_The more of work write-ups like this you do, the better off guys like me will be. I have some mechanical aptitude, but little experience working on cars. Having a step by step like that gives me the confidence I need to do the job. Each time I do another little task like that, it really adds to my enjoyment of my car as a hobby. Anyone thinking this was just too simple a task to do a walk thru for is just acting snobish. 

x2
I know the thread is old and simple, but this shinex1 summed up exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## melonchita (May 12, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Hi,
With your help I was able to change my own. The dealership was going to charge $460 and all I ended up paying was part which were like $13-16. I am very thankful. The pictures were a great help


----------



## KB4 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (placenta)*

thanks for the write-up. Just remember to get rid of the black sensor with the yellow-dot-of-death


----------



## countdowncityVW (Apr 16, 2007)

how hard do you have to press down on the sensor to get the clip to fit over it? broke the clip trying...now i have to go to the dealer in the morning


----------



## tomwin (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

beginner's question: I'm wondering if the problem I'm having is the problem your procedure solves..
My problem: the dash board tells me it's 25 degrees F when it is actually in the high 70's. Then the air conditioning wont come on.. it just blows warm air.
Is this the problem replacing that temp sensor will solve?
thanks in advance. many thanks.


----------



## drewnashty (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha two weeks ago my car threw a code and I went to autozone to get the green top and they didn't know what o ring i needed. Than I, not thinking, "oh well let me take it off and check i've got it in the lot" ... yeah i got some nice burns that blistered and are finally healing up.


----------



## fcampy02 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just replaced my OE black sensor with an AutoZone Duralast green one and disconnected the battery too. The Engine light is still on. Any ideas? Do I just need to drive it for a few minutes? Just trying to get some ideas before I drive back to check the code again. When they pulled the code the first time, I asked them if there were any others too, and they said nope.
Thanks for any help guys/gals.


----------



## Emile1000 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (barelyboosting1.8t)*

Actually I do need instructions! I want to do this on a 2003 Jetta TDI. I have no clue as to where the sensor is in the engine. So far, google was not helpful.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

i have a green one that I am not using that came with my motor, someone make me an offer


----------



## bomber. (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re:*

Went to my dealer today and he said 45 dollars for a green top temperature sender w/ new o-ring.


----------



## prettycrappydesign (Jul 18, 2009)

You think $45 is expensive?
Try this: http://www.winnvwstore.com/Eng....html


----------



## bomber. (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (prettycrappydesign)*

$45.00 for a green-top temp sender!







$27.00 off ECStuning. **** dealerships.


----------



## bomber. (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (bomber.)*

and ill make sure i buy all my parts off that scam site. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!! after an hour on the net, this is the perfect one so far. Hopefully this will solve my over heating problem... gauge says super hot and it is but fans won't kick in....


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (bomber.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bomber.* »_$45.00 for a green-top temp sender!







$27.00 off ECStuning. **** dealerships.

just bought mine today from the dealer $21 for sensor clip and ring... had a shop discount though. said it would have been $27 with out the discount and I was just on ecs they still want $27. Seems like dealers don't all have the same prices state to state.


----------



## Jetta Fan (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I perormed a replacement this morning, with the new sender, clip and O-ring on hand.
I didn't find an O-ring installed with the old (black top) sender.
The new (green top) sender could'nt be installed with the new O-ring, just toooo tight.
The new sender does'nt appear to leak without an O-ring installed.
It's a brass to brass seal which surprises me.
Any thoughts / advice ?
Thanks, great writeup/pics, very helpfull.


----------



## jbrown7815 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish mine was as easy in my A4..

It's against engine bay wall in back. PITA


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (ghostinator)*

Has anyone else had the same experience with the ones from Autozone being bad?


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Bump. I'm trying to decide if I can go with the cheaper ones from Autozone. The ones from the dealer are $30 as you all know.


----------



## clymor (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

where did you get the green temperature sensor. i called the dealership and they are charging $37 for it.


----------



## Morbidgrass (Jun 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I would recommend replacing the coolant hose flange while replacing this part just because it is 5 dollars and known to leak. And you are gonna make a mess do it once.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

You can do this with the engine hot with minamal coolant loss...you will just want to open the coolant resivor cap to vent pressure (do this first or you are in for a surprise when you pull the retaining clip for the CTS) then remove electrical connector and remove the clip then close the coolant cap (to keep the system from syphoning) and quickly (about 45-60 seconds) remove the coolant temp sensor and remove the sealing ring and slam the new one in. Once the new unit is in and seated open the coolant resiovr cap again to keep from building pressure up and blowing the temp sensor back out then replace retaining clip and electrical connector and your done....This is how I did it in the dealer ship takes about 15min from pulling the car in and out with clearing faults and waiting on your parts department...lol. An i am sorry to say we would charge and hour labor for this .5 for the sensor .5 for diag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone know where this thing is on a 2003 VR6 Jetta? I can't seem to find it and those pictures don't look much like my car under the hood. Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Thank you for this write-up! I'm a bit of an amateur when it comes to doing work on my own car, but wanting to learn more. I called the dealer (VW of Oakland) and they quoted "standard book" of $190+ for parts and labor. The fact this can be done with $10 - $15 of parts and 10 minutes of my time makes their quote just seem silly!


----------



## Chi Town (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I had my water pump, thermostat, timing belt and some other work done at about 70K miles and my engine light is coming on for a coolant system fault. I have a 2003 GTI 1.8T. Do you think this fix could correct it?
Also, thank you for putting this up. Could potentially save me a ton of money!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Chi Town)*

Hey Chi Town, I'm looking forward to doing this to clear a code myself. I have had a cooling system code (p2181) pop up for the past several months. I have read several threads/posts stating this was fixed by replacing the ECT sensor, and some the say they tried this a couple times then had to seek other options such as thermostat replacement. I believe if any code pops for the cooling system, the ECT sensor is a good place to start!


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

I just did this thing on my VR6 today. What a pain in the ass. That thing was impossible to get to. Hopefully you guys have an easier one to reach. Oh, and coolant spilled out all over the place.


----------



## blkgti505 (Apr 18, 2009)

pfff try '$250 for a new green sensor installed' says this x VW mech. this dude at a local shop said he needs gold terminals, solder, and redo the wiring back to home. where ever that is. whatda rip eh


----------



## Motocrossx23 (Jul 8, 2009)

how often do these go bad? I just picked up a new one from the stealership about 900 miles ago and my CEL already came back on for coolant system malfunction (CTS again). Total bull crap. I bought a new one on RockAuto.com....$16.27 shipped.


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Maybe it's not the temperature sender.


----------



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*

i win. i paid like 3.16 at carquest in mechanicsburg pa 17055. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but on the trip home the beer distributor was open and had a case a troegs hopeback 31.99+ tax really good stuff.
but ya right in the 3.low change range. yet if you want to spend up near 50 at a dealer or 25 online (sorry only busch for your total), go for it. but check them out


----------



## lookin4speed (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (2low4fathoes)*

i have a vr6 swap in my mark 2 and cant find the sensor and as soon as i bought the car i had sooooooo many problems, car overheats so can anyone tell me or post a pic of where the sensor is,
i have 3 sensor things in the front of the engine is it one of those?????
????????????????


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Joe* »_I just did this thing on my VR6 today. What a pain in the ass. That thing was impossible to get to. Hopefully you guys have an easier one to reach. Oh, and coolant spilled out all over the place.

This is the issue I've experienced this morning. My coolant spilled everywhere after the install. I opened the hood again to notice that the retainer clip split in half. 
What exactly is the alternative to using the plastic retainer clip since they seem logically to break?
I'm thinking of using these metal clamps here.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Remedy* »_
This is the issue I've experienced this morning. My coolant spilled everywhere after the install. I opened the hood again to notice that the retainer clip split in half. 
What exactly is the alternative to using the plastic retainer clip since they seem logically to break?
I'm thinking of using these metal clamps here.



umm no. wont work


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

umm no. wont work 

Thank you. I'll just have to order a set of (5) clips then. Thank you.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Remedy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Remedy* »_
Thank you. I'll just have to order a set of (5) clips then. Thank you.

So the clips finally shipped and came in. Took 2 tries. But only 5-10 minutes. My advice to those who want to try in the future, Purchase 5 clips. The first time I tried it, the first clip fell into the engine. The second, warped on me by force. Third was a charm. 
TY OP for the well thought out instructions.


----------



## gen3r8t0r (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Thanks for the write-up. Even though it was a simple job, your pics and part numbers really helped. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (gen3r8t0r)*

Thanks for the right up!! I just started getting a CEL in my Jetta. 
CEL-Coolant temp sensor, temp too high. 
Going to stealership tom to get oring, retain clip and coolant. Already had green top from ECS!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (TheDude0388)*

Thank you for the wonderful how-to!
I called the $tealership a couple months ago to get a quote to have this done. I specifically stated I wasn't interested in diagnostics, just replacing of the sensor. I was quoted $198. When I asked why it was so high I was told that is their "standard book price". Eff that. Thank you!!!
This didn't fix my CEL being thrown for P2181, but c'est la vie...


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (greenmonkey)*

If your car is heating up and giving code P2181 it should be a thermostat issue. Had the same thing happen to my car. I also got a P0118 and the green top fixed that.


----------



## pnguy (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Jetta Fan)*

I perormed a replacement this morning, with the new sender, clip and O-ring on hand.
I didn't find an O-ring installed with the old (black top) sender.
The new (green top) sender could'nt be installed with the new O-ring, just toooo tight.
The new sender does'nt appear to leak without an O-ring installed.
It's a brass to brass seal which surprises me.
Any thoughts / advice ?
Thanks, great writeup/pics, very helpfull.
__________________________________________________________________
The fit was too tight because the o ring from the old sender was still in the opening, that's why you didn't see it on the old sensor. So when you put the new sensor in with the new o ring it wouldn't fit. You don't see a leak is because you are using the old o-ring.


_Modified by pnguy at 7:38 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## jiinxsta (Nov 26, 2007)

go to the dealer and purchase an O ring....you will be sorry if you dont


----------



## jfoj (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (pnguy)*

You gotta get the O-ring when you replace the switch. This is must!!!
Switch and O-ring should be less than $30 from most dealers.
Make sure engine is cool, open the coolant tank to make sure this is no pressure, then close it up before removing switch as vacuum in the system will keep more antifreeze from leaking. Once switch is removed, I doubt the original O-ring will be there. You need to take you pinky finger and pull out old O-ring from flange. You will see the old O-ring will be expanded and generally ratty from the antifreeze and temps over time. It will be there and must be removed. Then install new switch with new O-ring and make sure switch is firmly seated, small twist may help. Then install plastic clip. It should not need to be forced and should go on without breaking.
For those who had problems, it is most likely due to the old O-ring being in the flange, it will not come out with the switch.
YMMV
jfoj


----------



## FitzpatrickGlenn (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I'm Aware I'm in the wrong area, but a few have mentioned the 2.6L VR6. Coolant has been leaking out around my sensor for a few months. It costs so darn much to replace because as far as I can tell you have to remove the front grille, bumper, and radiator / support. Here's a few pics. Not HARD labor, just labor...
With the front laid open. I took the whole thing off, which involved draining the A/C system too.









The red circle shows where the sensor is.









You can see the dried up, leaked fluid.










_Modified by FitzpatrickGlenn at 3:40 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## ubermick (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Mother ****ERS!!! 
So I'm driving on Saturday, and the CEL came on - took it into the dealership and dropped it off, got a callback later in the afternoon telling me it was the coolant sensor and thermostat, and it'd be $600.


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (ubermick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubermick* »_Mother ****ERS!!! 
So I'm driving on Saturday, and the CEL came on - took it into the dealership and dropped it off, got a callback later in the afternoon telling me it was the coolant sensor and thermostat, and it'd be $600.






























get some tools and do it yourself. It takes 30 minutes.


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (PimpMyRide)*

Wow $600! Def do it yourself. It isn't to hard.


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

That's ridiculous! Find yourself a new repair shop. Definitely do the CTS yourself. I don't know how hard the thermostat is. Try just the CTS first.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Bart1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart1* »_If your car is heating up and giving code P2181 it should be a thermostat issue. Had the same thing happen to my car. I also got a P0118 and the green top fixed that. 

Mine throws the P2181 but replacing the ECT sensor with the new green top didn't fix it. No overheating, ever, as far as the gauge reads.

EDIT: ECT Sensor? CTS? Which is more common in referring to this thing?


_Modified by greenmonkey at 11:22 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (greenmonkey)*

Green top = CTS (as far as i've read through these forums)


----------



## karanp25 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I have a follow-up question. CEL on my 02 Jetta is ON and OBD code is P1296. After changing the coolant temperature sender, do i need to get the OBD code reset or the CEL light and OBD code should go off by itself?
Any information would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (karanp25)*

You can drive it for a few miles and it'll reset, or disconnect the batt for atleast half an hour to reset or buy the V-checker from ECStuning for $60 and reset and read codes all day long. Best $60 i've spent on my vdub so far.


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Bart1)*

Which V-Checker did you get? There is differents models for VW/AUDI. Do you know the differences?


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (denimboy)*

By the way, I'm not speaking about the language version. I want to know if you got the V-Checker Pro or Basic.


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (denimboy)*

I just have the basic. I just need it to read codes and be able to reset. Very good tool to have IMO. It is specific to our cars unlike the generic OBD2 ones sold in local parts store.


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (Bart1)*

Can you disable some functions (i.e. ASR EDL, etc) and can you turn off the air bag light with this ?


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (denimboy)*

No you cant'. I'm not even sure it can do the airbag. I don't have the manual with me but I'll check it later when I'm home.


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

does the sensor sit in its own little pool of coolant or is it the coolant that is flowing by..i changed mine yesterday and the coolant was like an orangish dirty color..although i had timing belt/water pump done 4k ago and brand new g12 was used..the color in the resevoir looks perfect


----------



## Jermi4 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just replaced the temp sensor and when I pulled out the old one and quickly put the new one in there was a pretty good gush of coolant which flew out. I would estimate between 3/4 and 1 cup. Of course it's nearly impossible to estimate after it's dispersed in the engine bay and driveway. Is this normal, or cause for concern and do I need to add more, or just monitor the coolant levels after some good driving? Also is there any reason to be worried about the coolant getting on the hoses and boots that are below the sensor?


----------



## karanp25 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: (Jermi4)*

Some coolant loss is expected. Usually if you replace the temp sender when the engine is cold, you don't lose a lot of coolant.
Check the level in the coolant expansion tank and if it's within the min-max range, you should be OK.
I changed my sender few weeks back, and i lost few drops of coolant- whatever spilled, i wiped it off with a paper towel (so if the temp sender was not installed properly and i was losing coolant, i would know).


----------



## Jermi4 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately it wasn't the temp sender causing my CEL and engine temp fluctuations. Now onto the thermostat!


----------



## schn311vw (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

thanks for the walkthrough. i have been having temperature gauge issues for the past several months and i chalked it up to a bad wire, since the gauge would randomly read 190 and nothing whenever it felt like it. i found this thread, purchased the green sensor from the dealer and installed it as per the instructions here. now, my gauge is up to temperature in 4 minutes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (schn311vw)*

sweetdeal man . thank you alot
i went to L and T and got my cel cleared and he said id need a new thermostat because its passing to much coolant. and if this is the same.wel im gonna do it 
thank you
and its easy


----------



## The Grizz (Sep 1, 2009)

always good to see a great walkthrough.......
BTW VW of Chicago sold me an updated sensor for $30 bucks and estimated 1.5 hrs at $130/hr. I laughed.
Hit the vortex up, searched to make sure I knew where to find the location of this little green thing that supposedly takes 1.5 hours to replace (read $195 in labor). 
20 minutes later i was two beers deep and very satisfied. and not broke!
Thank you very much Wolfsberg.


----------



## m3rr3ll (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (FitzpatrickGlenn)*

What is the difference between a sender and a sensor?
I have seen different topics on each.
I have p2181 code and want to replace the sensor or sender? 
2004 Jetta GL.
I am cornfused.


----------



## SteveHahn (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Thanks for this DIY on Coolant Temp Sensor. I replaced mine, probably could have taken 5 minutes, but I like to take my time! Dropped my old clip down when I tried to clip in the new sensor with it. Cleared out the MIL / CEL, and it has not come back on! Good post! BTW, I bought my new sensor from Germanautoparts.com. Really fast shipping! Their sensor is identical to the genuine VW-Audi part, just without the VW-Audi stamp. Green-top, made in Luxembourg.


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (woodardhsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodardhsd* »_These golf/jetta guys have it easy.
On a passat, it is between the firewall and the valve cover, to the right of the combi-valve. It's easiest if you remove the breather hose and disconnect the coil-pack harness and pull it out of the way.
Oh yeah, have really small hands.
Search at passatworld.com for more info

Mike

I have a 1.8t in a Vanagon syncro and am getting this code with same symtoms(hard cold start). My sensor is where you described but on a van with even less access then a Passat or a4. It's def doable though. Also my van has the sensor from a 97-98 2.0 golf, it's a blue top. My ecu has been programmed to run this sensor...I wonder how much it cost???


----------



## larryri42 (Mar 6, 2008)

hey 1.8TWolfsberg thanks a million, I took my GTI 03 to the dealer for a coil ignition recall and they wanted to charge me 315 dollars to change the temp sensor and a thermostat, I looked at your tutorial and it was very simple. Took me about 5 minutes of my own Labor time and 10 dollars for the temp sensor which included the o ring. Saved 305 dollars! Dealer was trying to rip me off!


----------



## ThatJustHappened (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (larryri42)*

i bought an autozone sensor and it looks like it was bad. my cel came back on







same p2181 code. 
I put back in the old original sensor and the light went off so idk. i had a pretty good coolant loss when i replaced the sensor so imma see if i need to add more tomorrow. 
Also, my car jerks weirdly in cold mornings, does anyone know what can be the problem?
thanks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (larryri42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *larryri42* »_hey 1.8TWolfsberg thanks a million, I took my GTI 03 to the dealer for a coil ignition recall and they wanted to charge me 315 dollars to change the temp sensor and a thermostat, I looked at your tutorial and it was very simple. Took me about 5 minutes of my own Labor time and 10 dollars for the temp sensor which included the o ring. Saved 305 dollars! Dealer was trying to rip me off!

The thermostat takes actual effort to replace bud. The temp sensor is probably 45 bucks where as the thermostat is probably 270 for the labour


----------



## ThatJustHappened (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (MechEngg)*

while talking to the autozone guy, he told me that it was likely that the coolant reservior was bad since that thing also has sensor. can this be possible?


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (ThatJustHappened)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatJustHappened* »_while talking to the autozone guy, he told me that it was likely that the coolant reservior was bad since that thing also has sensor. can this be possible?

The senson in the coolant expansion tank is for lo-coolant warning light(correct me if i am wrong)....


----------



## givemeapplause (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I recently bought a VW and I have never owned one...how was I supposed to know where the sensor was... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## givemeapplause (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: DIY: Replacing your temperature sender with the updated one (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I recently bought a VW and I have never owned one...how was I supposed to know where the sensor was... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilovethenightlifebaby (May 2, 2010)

im replying to this just so i wont lose it


----------



## ilovethenightlifebaby (May 2, 2010)

Would this help clear up a code of P2181 on a 03 GTI 1.8T?


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

Back from the dead OK guys, I just replaced mine last night. my coolant light comes on at least once a week, and I read somewhere that you can bleed your coolant by letting you car idle until the resivoir fills up and then you open the cap to release the preasure and air bubbles. I am not to clear on this or if this is the correct method. can someone please post the propper steps for bleeding your coolant? please


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

rerun69 said:


> Back from the dead OK guys, I just replaced mine last night. my coolant light comes on at least once a week, and I read somewhere that you can bleed your coolant by letting you car idle until the resivoir fills up and then you open the cap to release the preasure and air bubbles. I am not to clear on this or if this is the correct method. can someone please post the propper steps for bleeding your coolant? please


never mind, sorry. pretty cool stuff. oh since I am here, I just did this cts on the jetta yesterday. I have owned the car for about 9 months now it is all stock exept a k&n air box filter. ever since I owned it, the temp gauge never worked and it lagged in first gear unless I had the RPMs obove 1800ish. the fuel mialge was pretty good, but when I put the new sender in and turned the car on,,,,,,it was like a whole new motor man!! it just purrrrrrrd then i took it for a drive, and it just went so smooth !!! it was crazy. I have heard that replaceing this sender, $30 but dam man this was amazing ! more power, smoother drive and I can tell just how it is driving I am going to see a way better milage..


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

could this be the cause of my temp gaguge hovering between 1/4 and 1/2 and never really settling in the 1/2 mark like my jetta used to?


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

fourie_marius said:


> could this be the cause of my temp gaguge hovering between 1/4 and 1/2 and never really settling in the 1/2 mark like my jetta used to?


I do not know to much about my jetta, but am learning fast. After what it did to my car I say If you dont know, if your car is acting weird, if your gauge is acting strange, DO IT. for my car it was in a place where I did not have to remove anything. me and my son did it in like 3 min. & it was night-n-day. it is a cheap part. NO MATTER HOW YOU LOOK AT IT. if what the rest of these guys said is true, it costs around 400 dollars to get it done at the dealer. to me that seems like they do not care about the consumer, but that is just my opinion. i wish I could have a job that pays 400 every (i will be genorous) 20 min.


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

fourie_marius said:


> could this be the cause of my temp gaguge hovering between 1/4 and 1/2 and never really settling in the 1/2 mark like my jetta used to?


Probably, mine did the same thing except it would drop completely and then come back. It also killed my MPG. Changed it out and all was good.


----------



## RussellsGTI (Sep 2, 2005)

*Great!*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

mine turned out to be the thermostat that was stuck open. swapped it out and problem solved.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

just tried to change mine...and the retaining clip broke. nice. now gotta come up with a way to get around this

nevermind...just stole one off the ABA yeay


----------



## atribecalledsean (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks for the DIY. took me about 15 minutes, about 10 of which were spent figuring out how to get the old sensor out of the harness. i lost no excess coolant and didn't break the retaining clip . hopefully this will eliminate the P3081 engine code i've been getting.


----------



## cyclopropene (Dec 15, 2005)

*Inflation?*

Believe it or not, Volkswagen of Bedford, MA wanted $41 for this part. ($1.58 for the clip and $3.24 for the o-ring)

:screwy:


----------



## JDubz4054 (Nov 7, 2010)

*ENgine COolant spray*

Will the Engine COolant spray all over the place when I open this up??


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

JDubz4054 said:


> Will the Engine COolant spray all over the place when I open this up??


when we did mine it didn't spray..more like run. Just gotta be ready for it and keep an eye on any drip spots you may have created when changing it to make sure no new ones appear when you are done changing it.


----------



## Angel Huang (Dec 3, 2010)

*The Auto-Repair asked me for $108 to fix the Code #17704 problem*

I have a VW 2002 New Beetle
My engine light came out last week, so I went to my local Auto Repair place to see whats going on ( I was really worried about my car) and the mechanic told me there is something wrong with my coolant %[email protected]*&&^%* ( I didnt really understand what he was talking about, I have no idea about the car, so I only asked for the error code, and try to find out myself later on) and he told me it need to be replaced. I am totally fine with the replacement, jsut he told me its gonna take about 1 hour to fix it since VW is more complicated than other cars. but I had no time that day, so I prepaid $35 (they asked me to pay) and will go back this weekend. but after I find this website and knowing that its only cost $4 for the coolant temp sensor? Im totally shocked!!!!!!!!!! what shoud I do now? its impossible for me to do it myself, and r there any other problems might cause error code #17704 on my New beetle?


----------



## Angel Huang (Dec 3, 2010)

*and the engine light went of itself after 1 day*

btw, the second day (after do oil change) the engine light went off itself........


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Where did you find a green-top CTS for $4? It should be around $18 most places.


----------



## jumbo11 (Feb 7, 2007)

Do this new green sensor + associated parts also fit a 2.0?


----------



## z28forlife (Sep 22, 2010)

Can you get this part at advance or oreily's?


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the diy, i just finished. takes like 3 minutes!


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice DIY. Is there one for doing the coolant flange? Also, is there good coolant hose kit or do you just replace them as needed? 

EDIT: Searched, fancy that! Found this on the 2.0, looks the same for the 1.8t, eh? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2970825


----------



## MAH20vIV (Mar 27, 2011)

*P1296*

Hey man I got a 01 1.8t as well, my car threw a p1296 code did you replace the sender and the thermostat? If not did replacing that sender clear the code? Thanks for the write up bro


----------



## Snak92 (Nov 8, 2010)

The local dealer quoted me 41$ in parts and 132$ labour to install the ect sensor. Went to a local VW specialist shop and they gave it to me for free!


----------



## QuietFlight72 (Jun 15, 2008)

would this cause my fans to quit working?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

assuming this is why my temp gauges jumps from 0 to half way and never goes inbetween unless its winter in CT. The 2011 gti we just got works like it should LOL, slowly goes up till half way.


----------



## sfl2011 (Mar 13, 2011)

*dealing broken retainer clip*

Now this might be obvious for some but for those who are just starting out (like me) or simply snap it off on a Sunday as I did (yeah, I know...), it might be helpful to know that the sensor can be temporarily held in place with wire. Obviously a proper clip should be used but if you're in a jam (which I was) it seems to work fine (just drove from Ottawa to New York with that rig).


----------



## psjgolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Great write up.... Helped alot.....


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

thanks for DIY :beer:


----------



## eagleone622 (Aug 7, 2011)

*2004 VW Beetle Coolant temp Sensor replacement*

Hey guys,
Is there anyone out there who can tell me how to replace the coolant temp sensor on our 2004 VW New Beetle???
I have a Haynes service manual but it is not showing the R&R on the 2004 engine I have. This car has the newer TDI fuel system that the fuel pump runs off the camshaft. 
At least that is what my buddy in NY told me. In the manual the location of the Temp Sensor is not corresponding to my engine. 
PLEASE someone help me!!!

I have the sensor (green top) updated version I believe. I hope its the right one. According to ADVANCE AUTO it is.


----------



## Miguelito's 1.8t (Aug 27, 2011)

*Help me*

Alright i need help on getting the name of a hose that is in the second photo you posted. 

Between the two boxes you made of the sensor from a distance and the sensor up close, what is that that line right there that is in a "L" Shape??


----------



## edwards2243 (May 11, 2011)

Just changed my sensor tonight, drive around the block, came back and checked for any leaks... so far, so good! CEL is still on, but I've read it takes a few cycles for it to go off. If it doesn't, I'll be back searching for answers!! Thanks for the how-to!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

replaced mine like two mins ago, a little bit of coolant came out but nothing to bad

heres my 8 year old cts


----------



## marzipan13 (Jul 17, 2006)

*DIY photos*

Thanks for the DIY photos... however, I can't tell where the CTS censor is located on my car - 2004 Jetta GLS. Is it on the right, left, front, back, upper, lower???
Any photos would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## sharpiegti (Jan 18, 2008)

going to do this tonight! should be somewhat helpful 


and has anyone had to change the entire housing?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Old thread is old.

So, my engine is out of the car for lotsa go-fast goodies and some prettying-up. Had to order a couple really small bits from ECS and wanted to get the most out of my shipping so I started looking for ANYTHING else I could possibly need. 

LONG STORY SHORT...
My GTI with a build date of May 1999 has been running the black top all along. I don't even know if I'm having any probs related to it but, I'm ordering up the green top. Way too easy to get to at the moment. :thumbup:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Last paid $5*

Where can a green-top CTS be bought cheap? I know they are $35-40 at the dealer now. I know mines bad: doesn't want to warm up fully at least some of the time; trips the CEL occasionally. Any body know a cheap vendor for this part? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

barelyboosting1.8t said:


> Props for trying to be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the Passat / Audi A4 this sensor is a nightmare to get too


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Yep*



ArcticFox said:


> On the Passat / Audi A4 this sensor is a nightmare to get too


On the Passat V6 it resides behind the passenger side cylinder head in the narrow space between it and the firewall. It is neither easy to find nor easy to replace. And of course, that is for another thread.

OK, anybody know a cheap place/vendor where I can buy a CTS for my 20AE?


----------



## MrPinson (Dec 14, 2011)

Replaced my 11yr old black sensor today. The only coolant I lost happened when I stuck my finger in trying to retrieve the o-ring after removing the old sensor... So about a finger full! Car was cold overnight though I did unscrew and replace the reservoir cap prior to the install.

The sensor can be a bit tricky to remove from the harness but some light screwdriver prying did the trick. Also, the o-ring needed to be fished out with a screwdriver as it was aged and had started to bond to the hose. I almost thought a previous owner must've installed the old one without it because it wasn't obvious at all, but eventually got it out.

10 minute job, tops. Got the sensor, ring and clip at www.autopartsway.ca for close to $20CAD. 

Get the clip and ring. They're a buck or so each but I'd pay 10 times that for a part which can potentially warn you that you're about to overheat!


----------



## sliver108 (Nov 16, 2008)

*tip*

If you drop the retaining clip into the engine compartment by accident just gun the car in forward and reverse a few times and it will fall out like mine did. When putting it back on tie string from the clip to your finger.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

sliver108 said:


> If you drop the retaining clip into the engine compartment by accident just gun the car in forward and reverse a few times and it will fall out like mine did. When putting it back on tie string from the clip to your finger.


 Neat idea. 

But I'm going to put a :laugh: , a ic:, and a :beer: for you. 

 You are special.


----------



## sliver108 (Nov 16, 2008)

groggory said:


> Neat idea.
> 
> But I'm going to put a :laugh: , a ic:, and a :beer: for you.
> 
> You are special.


 Well I had no choice when I was taking it off, it was backwards (2003 Passat 1.8t) lol.


----------



## romelsms1 (Jul 4, 2012)

hi all,
I have trouble finding the 'Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor' . my car is an golf 4 from 2001 1.9TDI - PD (ATD) engine. 
I have attached some pictures with the engine. you can show me where is located?

I have another question for you:the main cooling fan (the big one) on the radiator does not work anymore, The 'Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor' could be the problem? (the little one is working perfectly)

thanks.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Wrong forum. Go here.


----------



## d3xt3r420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Big ups for a great write up. Like so many others, I have the aptitude to turn a wrench, I just like to know that I'm tightening the right bolt when I do so. This was very concise and detailed, and allowed me the confidence to replace this in minutes.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sekngen (Aug 16, 2012)

I feel a little irritated right now knowing how easy it is to change this out. 

I guess that is what I get for not doing my research, but I think I was charged altogether $60 for the parts and the labor. I think it was like $20 for the parts from VW and the rest for labor...which appears to be 10 minutes max. I have the invoice at home, but I'm going to check today which version I have. 

Generally I will work on my car myself, but I recently acquired this car and had very little knowledge about it. I had it in the shop to have the AC diagnosed and repaired my a reputable VW shop in the area. The coolant light was on for sometime, but the dealer replaced it under warranty a couple years back according to my parents(not sure if they replaced the o-ring).


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

sekngen said:


> I feel a little irritated right now knowing how easy it is to change this out.
> 
> I guess that is what I get for not doing my research, but I think I was charged altogether $60 for the parts and the labor. I think it was like $20 for the parts from VW and the rest for labor...which appears to be 10 minutes max. I have the invoice at home, but I'm going to check today which version I have.
> 
> Generally I will work on my car myself, but I recently acquired this car and had very little knowledge about it. I had it in the shop to have the AC diagnosed and repaired my a reputable VW shop in the area. The coolant light was on for sometime, but the dealer replaced it under warranty a couple years back according to my parents(not sure if they replaced the o-ring).


Vag com and Bentley

1.8t home mechanic

Lesson learned


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Love vortex.


----------



## linkindinkin (Nov 5, 2009)

Just updated the sensor on my 05 Beetle convertible. Still had the black top in there and would show blue temp signal all the time. Green top sensor seems to have cured it. Did not spill a drop of coolant. 

I wonder if you could substitute the metal mk3 clip in place of the cheesy plastic mk4 clip. It fits well, same thickness - could be used in a pinch. I hang on to these if they are in nice shape when replacing sensors on older generation vws.


----------



## JarekUchmanowicz (May 11, 2013)

Hey! Thanks so much for the post, I have the same code on my MK4 Jetta 1.8t, will this fix work?


----------



## in5ane (Dec 17, 2004)

*nice write up*

Changed the blue temp sensor yesterday on my mk2 8v and it really is easy

I plan to change the sender for the gauge next as my temp gauge is reading almost 7/8's heat after 5 minutes of driving and I'm not convinced that's accurate.

Question is: does a green top sensor exist for a 1989? Local dealer and part stores can order me a black top for anywhere from $8-$50. I've already placed an order but would like the most updated parts possible if the black one is known to be faulty.

Any info appreciated.


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the DIY.


----------



## djclintriley (Sep 2, 2008)

Cheers for the write up!

I just bought my 2002 Golf GTi and its behaving erratically (not starting first time, high fuel consumption - gone through 1/4 tank in 90kms, erratic idling just started today).

A couple of members suggested either the coolant sensor or the check valve. Sensor is cheapest option so trying that out first. I live in Sydney, Australia but ordered the new green top part from Germany delivered for $24 AUD which i thought was pretty good.

Will let you know if it fixes the issue!

C


----------



## dannym99 (Jul 26, 2013)

I replaced this simple part and the job was a failure, but not really due to my work.

The parts store JUST sells the green sensor. No clip, no o-ring. The old o-ring looked ok and wasn't leaking before so I kept it.

This crap won't seal. Leaks plenty of coolant. I can feel the sensor can move up and down like 1/8" under the clip. That doesn't seem right, but there's no way to change that.

I don't get it. I seem to have lost the original sensor to compare them, too. Checked the parts stores- no, they don't just sell the o-ring. And IIRC they didn't stock any sensor with the ring, not where I went. It's nowhere near a standard o-ring size either, metric or SAE.

Quite annoyed now.

EDIT: went to the dealership, got an O-ring and new plastic clip for under $4.


----------



## TurboSilver311 (Jan 9, 2014)

*It worked, but........*

I did this job thinking itd be an easy fix. I bought the green sensor from ECS tuning with O-ring and the clip. Everything was cool and going as planned, I found the old sensor and pulled the clip out slowly, kinda took me awhile because it was more difficult than anticipated. Once i pulled it out SWEET JESUS was i not prepared because coolant GOT EVERYWHERE. It was a friggin explosion and it got right in my face and mouth.:banghead: Funny thing was i let the car sit for a little over a day without starting it so it could cool down, but i guess that didnt matter. I washed myself off, spit what little bit got in my mouth and rinsed my eyes and im fine. But HOLY COW i was not ready for that. The good news is after the cleanup i installed the new part and it fixed my problem! After i refilled the coolant i lost, i let the car sit and took it for a drive and wouldnt ya know it sat perfect at 190 (prior to this it was under 190 or would overheat past 190 when sitting). The engine light still runs the p1296 code but i figure if i disconnect the battery and drive it a few miles it should stay off. I think next time ill release the pressure from the coolant reservoir itself and bypass the stuff hitting me in the face.


----------

